# GH for my old mum



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I was talking to my mum (approaching 60) over xmas. It turns out that the GP advised her that she cant get HRT because she has a protien S defficeincy in her blood (not sure what that means tbh). I told her to get a second opinion as all her friends are on HRT and still "enjoying" life if you know what I mean.

Anyway I put it to her that many life prolonging enthusiasts take growth hormone to keep them feeling young and healthy.

Would i be OK to administer GH to her given that she has a protien S defficiency?

How best to dose for life extension?

Will it help with her sex drive?

cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i know that alot of guys use 1iu's for life extension with GH mate maybe Scott can help you out more seeing as he is nearly 60


----------



## iamfeeb (Oct 1, 2006)

I cant help but ask, why would you want to increase your mums sex drive?!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

heh, because I care about her?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

iamfeeb said:


> I cant help but ask, why would you want to increase your mums sex drive?!


Lol dont go there bud

My mums in her late 40s 1iu makes her feel amazing best thing you possible could do for her IMO 2iu is too much and sides show up.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks con.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

protein S??

Sust bro! she is low on test.. EASY! 

Na i think its a good idea to try the GH i would on my old dear.. (charge her through the nose tho of course  )

be nice to see them feeling a lil younger 1iu is nothing worht a bash!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2007)

anyboby help me how to start a thread ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

erm go into what ever section of the forum you want and click on start new thread.......


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2007)

:lift:thanks mate u have helped alot


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> :lift:thanks mate u have helped alot


Have you managed it?? Its a complicated thing to do.

:beer1:


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> anyboby help me how to start a thread ?


i think you might need help changing your username too


----------



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

Paulieb said:


> i think you might need help changing your username too


LMFAO! ! ! (Sorry) :beer1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I will have to look up her protein S deficencie.

Typical life extention is 1iu HGH, 25mg DHEA, 3mg of melatonin.

But I will wait till I can read up on what her condition is.

Bump for home.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> i know that alot of guys use 1iu's for life extension with GH mate maybe Scott can help you out more seeing as he is nearly 60


LMFAO Quality mate.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Well, I will have to look up her protein S deficencie.
> 
> Typical life extention is 1iu HGH, 25mg DHEA, 3mg of melatonin.
> 
> ...


Thanks dude


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

http://www.emedicine.com/med/topic1924.htm

Is an article on it but it is pretty heavy reading.

From Wikipedia

Protein S deficiency is a disorder associated with increased risk of venous thrombosis. Protein S, a vitamin K-dependent physiological anticoagulant, acts as a nonenzymatic cofactor to activated protein C in the proteolytic degradation of factor Va and factor VIIIa. Decreased (antigen) levels or impaired function (activity) of protein S, leads to decreased degradation of factor Va and factor VIIIa and an increased propensity to venous thrombosis. Protein S circulates in human plasma in two forms: approximately 60 percent is bound to complement component C4b β-chain while the remaining 40 percent is free. Only free protein S has activated protein C cofactor activity.

Maga, is your mom a bleeder?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Maga, is your mom a bleeder?


erm? I don't quite get what you mean?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

megatron said:


> erm? I don't quite get what you mean?


If she gets a cut does she bleed alot?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I will have to find out, not that i've noticed particularly.


----------

